# Wud a staff n english bull terriers get along???



## johnnyjohnson (Feb 25, 2008)

I allready have 18 month old staffie whos great around the house and with my younger brother but av recentley bin offered a english bull terrier pup.

wud this be a gud idea? wud the two dogs get a long?

ive bin told by a friend that they wud just fight really badly and dont wont my brother 2 get in the way of that! but the person im getin the pup from already has 3 bull terriers and a bulldog and they get on fine?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

There is no reason why they would fight, does your dog get on with other dogs ? Some people would advise never having two males in the same house, I've had up to five and never found it a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> There is no reason why they would fight, does your dog get on with other dogs ? Some people would advise never having two males in the same house, I've had up to five and never found it a problem.


Yeah but just remember ,we are talking about bull terriers here!
I have 4 bull terriers,2 boys and 2 girls , they get on fine but they do have the odd scwobble  they have all been brought up together from puppy's so it ain't that bad ! 
But then i am here alot ,so i am on hand to put them striate if they start something !
But i would never recommend leaving 2 male dogs alone for long times ! 
Because if a fight does start its hard enough to stop it if your there ,let alone if you wasn't !
In my opinion i wouldn't bother risking it! 
Why not get another staffy bitch as a bitch and a dog will always get on better !


----------



## johnnyjohnson (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry my staff is a bitch and so wud be the pup, so wud it be better if the pup was male??


----------



## johnnyjohnson (Feb 25, 2008)

shes normaly fine when shes out, what would be the best way to introduce them just to see what there like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

johnnyjohnson said:


> sorry my staff is a bitch and so wud be the pup, so wud it be better if the pup was male??


sorry mate i dident relise 
To bitches will get on much better than two dogs trust me !
To bitches should be fine


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

The way we introduce new dogs is to bring the new dogs into the house with our dog off the lead and then drop their lead too; it&#8217;s always resulted in a positive relationship. It depends on the temperaments of the dogs though, if you've never noticed any aggression from your Staffy you should be fine especially as the English Bull Terrier is a pup your Staffy won't see it as a threat.

There's no reason they should fight long term if they are trained and exercised properly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Just keep your eye on them tho, They have had there arguments, And i have found english bulls to be more dominant then staffys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Just keep your eye on them tho, They have had there arguments, And i have found english bulls to be more dominant then staffys.


I agree with that ! allthough i would say staffs a better at jumping fences


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

garryd said:


> I agree with that ! allthough i would say staffs a better at jumping fences


And i agree with that lol haha.


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

i have a bull terrier cross staffie female, a staffie male and a bulldog male and touch wood there has been no squabbles at all.
they are watched constantly and never all locked up together if i go out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

georges mummy said:


> i have a bull terrier cross staffie female, a staffie male and a bulldog male and touch wood there has been no squabbles at all.
> they are watched constantly and never all locked up together if i go out.


Thats how you gotta do it


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

garryd said:


> sorry mate i dident relise
> To bitches will get on much better than two dogs trust me !
> To bitches should be fine


Not always they don't,We had two bitches who were fine then they decided it might be fun to try to kill each other and I'm not joking!

It was seperation from that day on,every chance they got they wanted to start with each other,it was a flaming nightmare!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Not always they don't,We had two bitches who were fine then they decided it might be fun to try to kill each other and I'm not joking!
> 
> It was seperation from that day on,every chance they got they wanted to start with each other,it was a flaming nightmare!


what from when they knew each other from puppy hood????


----------



## Mega-Pet-City (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

I own 4 staffs and tess she was the first of the 4 i had and then i got snmudge tess would not hurt a fly and she was scared of smudge aged at 7 weeks then i got sayber when smduge was 6 months and they gt on like a house on fire then aged at 12 months and 16 months i got diesel they was a bit funny at first buit again get on great 

my advice is let them meat first walk etc.. any sign of snapping growling etc... i would say no but i find when dogs get older it is hard for them to bond with other dogsd 24/7 

Molly was a lovely dog i had a thew years back but i tried to get another bitch when molly was 2 years and they just went for each other so i had rehome the pup


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive put 2 dogs with eachother, 1 dominant and one that submits, and the same with my other 2, a dominant one and the other that submits, alls ok atm .
and may i add the 2 dominant ones are my english bullys over my staffys, so an english with a staff each lol.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I have to agree with sallyanne. Had to bitches that decided the house and the garden just weren't big enough for the two of them. A Jack Russel and a WSD, both had been brought into the house as puppies, were normally quiet, gentle and subservient. One day all hell broke loose in the garden, the Jack Russel had to have her neck stitched and the WSD had to have her muzzle stitched after that one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> what from when they knew each other from puppy hood????


Yes even though they had grown up together,played together,slept together.

They were close age wise about 3 months between them,they both wanted to be top dog,neither would back down,if we hadn't been there to part them we would have had seriously injured possibly dead dogs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Must admit, My eng bull was 12 weeks old when i bought her and she was bought up with my older staff who at the time was 8-9 years old, when my eng bully reached that 18 month-2 years mark thats when she started getting dominant, they had a good couple of fights i can tell u that, that needed vet treatment, it was'nt my staff tho, it was my english who wanted to be top dog.
i would'nt trust her as far as i can throw her with my old girl, she has it in for her big time for some reason, not continuous, i have it under control but ild never ever leave her for 1 minute with my old girl without me present.


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 26, 2008)

johnnyjohnson said:


> I allready have 18 month old staffie whos great around the house and with my younger brother but av recentley bin offered a english bull terrier pup.
> 
> wud this be a gud idea? wud the two dogs get a long?
> 
> ive bin told by a friend that they wud just fight really badly and dont wont my brother 2 get in the way of that! but the person im getin the pup from already has 3 bull terriers and a bulldog and they get on fine?


i have a 10 yr old english male and a 8 month old stafie male and they get on fine. you just have to let both dogs sort out the pecking order . i have had no problems


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Must admit, My eng bull was 12 weeks old when i bought her and she was bought up with my older staff who at the time was 8-9 years old, when my eng bully reached that 18 month-2 years mark thats when she started getting dominant, they had a good couple of fights i can tell u that, that needed vet treatment, it was'nt my staff tho, it was my english who wanted to be top dog.
> i would'nt trust her as far as i can throw her with my old girl, she has it in for her big time for some reason, not continuous, i have it under control but ild never ever leave her for 1 minute with my old girl without me present.


i had the same problem with my english bitch with my english dog. she was very dominent. in the end i rehomed her as the damage they did to each other was to bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

scoobygirl said:


> i had the same problem with my english bitch with my english dog. she was very dominent. in the end i rehomed her as the damage they did to each other was to bad.


They are a very jealous dog to own wiv other dogs...


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

scoobygirl said:


> i have a 10 yr old english male and a 8 month old stafie male and they get on fine. you just have to let both dogs sort out the pecking order . i have had no problems


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

scoobygirl said:


> i have a 10 yr old english male and a 8 month old stafie male and they get on fine. you just have to let both dogs sort out the pecking order . i have had no problems


Not really adviseable to "let them sort it out"


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Not really adviseable to "let them sort it out"


by sorting it out i meant when my old boy gave the pup the look,or a small growl i didn't interfere. i just keep my eye on them, ready to step in.the pup knows just by the look he is given that he has passed the boundary. they have never fought or even squared up to each other. they get on very well and since getting the staffie pup my old man has got a new lease of life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

That's sounds good but don't forget your younger one is still a puppy and there might be a time when he hits maturity that he will challenge your older one.
As I explained in a previous post we had two bitches who did everything together as pups they were fine but when they matured it was a totally different ball game.They did challenge each other which resulted in a full blown fight.
I would advise anyone who hasn't got experience of the breed,never to keep two SBT's of the same sex.
There are always exceptions and there will be dogs that will quite happily live with others,but you need to apply common sense and for me this means supervising all of the time, and never leaving them alone together ever.
I know owners who have done this saying there fine only to come home to badly injured dogs who had previously lived together without any trouble.

Mine are opposite sexes and get along fine but there is noway I would leave them alone together,I won't risk it.


----------

